# Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management Error 112



## oaoutpost0 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello,

I've recently been trying to use Macrium Reflect free to create a Windows PE, and it always failed with an error (number 112).

So I went to Microsoft to do it manually, got the Windows ADK (verson 5) and installed it. Then, using the Deployment and Imaging Tools Environment as Administrator. Using the instructions provided here (WinPE: Add Packages (Optional Components Reference)) I got an error. I was going to add support for Bitlocker, but I didn't get that far.

Specifically, I typed in the following:
copype amd64 C:\WinPE_amd64
Dism /Mount-Image /ImageFile:"C:\WinPE_amd64\media\sources\boot.wim" /index:1 /MountDir:"C:\WinPE_amd64\mount"

After the second command, I got an error:
Error: 112
There is not enough space on the disk.

I have attached the log file (with the .log extension changed to .txt) for your viewing pleasure. The error in the file is posted here, too:
014-07-27 13:59:45, Error DISM DISM WIM Provider: PID=7456 [RestoreSecurityDescriptor5263) -> SetSecurityInfo() failed] C:\WinPE_amd64\mount\Windows\System32\config\DEFAULT{bd00d606-d6e2-11e1-b79d-001018953ae6}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms (HRESULT=0x80070070) - CWimManager::WimProviderMsgLogCallback
[7456] [0xd000007f] RestoreFileMetadata2968)
[7456] [0xc144012e] 
2014-07-27 13:59:45, Error DISM DISM WIM Provider: PID=7456 [RestoreFileMetadata2972) -> RestoreSecurityDescriptor failed] C:\WinPE_amd64\mount\Windows\System32\config\DEFAULT{bd00d606-d6e2-11e1-b79d-001018953ae6}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms (HRESULT=0x80070070) - CWimManager::WimProviderMsgLogCallback
[7456] [0xd000007f] RestoreRefNode2282)
[7456] [0xc144012e] 
2014-07-27 13:59:45, Error DISM DISM WIM Provider: PID=7456 C:\WinPE_amd64\mount\Windows\System32\config\DEFAULT{bd00d606-d6e2-11e1-b79d-001018953ae6}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms (HRESULT=0x80070070) - CWimManager::WimProviderMsgLogCallback

For the record, there is plenty of space on the hard disk, so I have no idea what it is complaining about, and this is the exact same error that Macrium spit out. In addition, Macrium would encounter the same error with PE 4.0.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

From what I have read about WinPE, you cannot run it from your Hard Drive, it will not run when Windows is operating.
You need to create a bootable USB or CD.

WinPE for Windows 8.1: Windows PE 5.1


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.

 *Export CBS folder*


Right click on the







button
Click on *File Explorer*
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
 Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next please post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## oaoutpost0 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you for your assistance. I decided to go ahead and refresh my computer, and the issue no longer occurs.


----------

